# Mau tempo



## iceworld (17 Fev 2008 às 12:02)

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/20080217_Voo+Caracas-Funchal+aterra+em+Lisboa.htm




http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/20080217_Avisos+de+mau+tempo.htm


----------

